# Need CPT code for navicular excision



## mistyq (Jul 13, 2011)

We have a patient who had a left foot navicular excision due to dislocation of the navicular and Charcot foot.  I can't find a CPT for this.  Any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## sdomel159 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Operative report*

Anyway you could post the note?  Need more information.  Thanks!


----------



## kumar_sanjeev02 (Jul 13, 2011)

*hi*

hi, 

As per your documentation, i think it should be 28555 because navical bone dislocation is there so maybe physican need to removed navicular bone. If you want more clarification, i need a complete report. Hope, this will help you.

Thanks and Regards

sanjeev


----------



## mistyq (Jul 13, 2011)

*see copy of op note below*

PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES 
1. Dislocation of the left foot navicular. 
2. Charcot foot. 

POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSES
1. Dislocation of the left foot navicular. 
2. Charcot foot. 

PROCEDURE: Left foot navicular excision. 

ANESTHESIA: Spinal. 

DESCRIPTION OF PROCEDURE: After informed consent was obtained and placed on the chart, the patient was taken to the surgery suite and placed in the supine position. Preoperative antibiotics were given, and a time-out was performed to confirm the correct side and site. The left lower extremity was prepped and draped in a sterile fashion. The limb was exsanguinated and tourniquet inflated to 300 mmHg. An oblique incision was made over the extruded navicular, and dissection was taken down to the navicular bone. This was circumferentially dissected and then excised. Electrocautery was used for meticulous hemostasis. The wound was irrigated with copious amounts of normal saline and closed using 3-0 Vicryl in the capsular closure, followed by 3-0 nylon in the skin. Sterile dressings were applied, followed by a well-padded, well-positioned U&L plaster splint, followed by Ace wraps. The tourniquet was deflated with a total tourniquet time of 30 minutes. The needle and sponge count was correct as per the nursing team. Blood loss was minimal. No complications were encountered. The patient was then transferred to a gurney and taken to the recovery room in stable condition.


----------

